
What everybody ought to know about gold and Bitcoin: Part 1: Gold as a product - venturegrit
https://venturegrit.substack.com/p/what-everybody-ought-to-know-about
======
Finnucane
Gold is shiny and pretty and has some useful physical properties. Bitcoin has
no useful properties, but some people want it anyways. Both are hoarded, and
are enviromentally destructive to get.

What else do you really need to know?

~~~
jraedisch
Both are scarce and easy to pass on.

